# Texas and Severums



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Would a Texas cichlid co-habit with a pair of severums in a tank more than large enough? Or would the tex be too mean?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What do you define as a "tank more than large enough"?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

It will be a 5ftx2ftx18"

Will be running massive filters and a sump on it. I'm also a demon for water changes.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

It might or might not work, depends on the texas behaivor. Some are fairly docile and some are vicious so its hard to tell for certain. It's worth a try I think, maybe have some dithers in there to take the attention off the severums.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Would work, but not for long.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

See, now, to me, a 5ft. tank is definitely not even close to being "more than large enough". You can try it, and hope you get a more mellow Tex, but I wouldn't count on it working out long-term.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Texas are so variable in temperment that it's a real gamble . I wouldn't try it personally. Every Texas I've had was a real monster and in general they lean heavily to the mean as heck side of the ol' aggression meter. Sevs are pretty docile and wouldn't fair well with something that aggressive.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

But it's 2 feet deep as well. Is this a 110 gallon I take it? I think if your fish are overly aggresive, there is little you can do to make it work, but if the texas is like the male green texas I used to have, he didn't bother anyone so it would work just fine with him. I think people are quick to scream 180-240 gallon tank for everything CA and it's not the case all the time. Heck, I knew someone with a 180 that had 3 oscars, a red devil and about 4-5 cons and it worked great for 3 years until his tank busted a seal. It doesn't hurt to try if that's the stock you want to go with. Otherwise, I think a chocolate or two would be an awesome combination with the severums. But like stated above, an aggressive tex would be too much for a docile easily spooked severum.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

With cichlid compatibility, you really have to play the odds.... and the odds aren't great with a Texas playing nice with Sev's.

We have a female Texas that we brought in. Small, but she's starting to show some hints that this isn't going to work long term. A shame, since she's a *really* beautiful fish.

-Ryan


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

K, thats kinda what i was expecting. The Cons will move in with the Tex when he goes to the larger tank then  Well, i say 'he' we have no idea what sex it is yet. Tis only a Juvie. Anyone have any pics that show clear signs for sexing?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

A black blotch on the dorsal fin indicates female.

-Ryan


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah good to know. What sorta size does the blotch start to show up? Mine is about 3" with no blotch.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Blotch shows up pretty small, I think. I can see it on the little ones at the LFS... so it's likely your's is male.

-Ryan


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats what i was hoping. What ya think of this stocking in the above mentioned tank?

1pair of cons,
1 Male(we think now ) texas
1 EBJD/Normal JD, not sure about the normal. I think the tex would probably not allow it.
1 red tailed shark
6(?) Silver dollars
2 BN plecs
1 Syno. Ocifiler

I might also add a large-ish shoal of black skirt tetras. not 100% on those yet.


----------

